# Demande de beta testeur pour iMathGeo 2.0



## Anonyme (14 Août 2008)

Je viens de terminer ma version 2.0 de mon soft, bon c'est une version beta 1 alors ne pas frapper la tête.

Vous trouverez toutes les informations dans l'aide.

iMathGeo est un logiciel de calcul formel qui sait exporter avec un très belle typographie.
Il est totalement scriptable et donc programmable.


Si quelques-uns d'entre vous veulent tester :

*Quoi de neuf ???*

&#9642;	Il est possible de modifier l'aspect du document directement sans ouvrir des palettes.
	&#9642;	Il est possible d'effectuer des additions, multplications (etc ...) des deux dernières lignes.
	&#9642;	il est possible d'affecter une ombre portée au texte, pour éviter les problèmes de lisibilité, notamment avec les polices claires.
	&#9642;	La substitution a été réécrite et passe maintenant par le superscripting.&#8232;J'ai défini pour cela un nouvel objet, la variable sous la forme : a:=1/2
	&#9642;	J'ai totalemment réécrit la gestion Applescript tout est scriptable de A à Z.&#8232;Les graphiques 2D/3D sont des objets, les matrices, les titres, les variables, le document peut être piloté au niveau typo par applescript (couleur/font/taille/ombre).
	&#9642;	Vous pouvez avec Applescript exporter des lignes en spécifiant le type d'image à exporter.
	&#9642;	Il est possible de gérer des titres dans le document, pour mieux retrouver les différentes partie articulant le document.
	&#9642;	Vous pouvez exporter tout le document au format LateX ou pdf.
	&#9642;	Chaque ligne est exportable en image (tiff,jpeg, etc..) que ce soit des graphiques ou des expressions littérales, à l'aide du menu contextuel.
	&#9642;	Il est possible de faire des additions, soustractions lignes à lignes.
	&#9642;	il est possible de gérer les indices.
	&#9642;	il est possible de faire de la géométrie dynamique, avec Applescript vous pouvez controller les courbes, tout est paramétrisable.
	&#9642;	J'ai mis au point un module quicklook (coup d'oeil) qui permet d'avoir un apperçu du document.
	&#9642;	J'ai mis au point un module Spotlight, vous pouvez maintenant chercher dans les documents une expression algébrique.
*Moteur typographique*
	&#9642;	Le moteur typographique a été étendue, il gère l'espacement entre les caractères.
	&#9642;	Il gère maintenant toutes les polices de caractères et surtout affiche maintenant les opérateurs.
	&#9642;	J'ai rajouté énormément d'opérateurs (environ, différent, etc...).
	&#9642;	La matrices sont gérables.
	&#9642;	J'ai défini une nouvelle multiplication, ou l'opérateur peut être masqué.
	&#9642;	La grammaire d'iMathGeo a été étendue, il est possible de gérer de nouveau symboles : les ensembles réelles, complexes, les entiers naturels, etc...
	&#9642;	Il est possible de gérer les ', par exemple AB'+B'C
	&#9642;	il est possible de gérer les indices.
	&#9642;	J'ai introduit le caractère °, * pour mieux gérer la typographie.
	&#9642;	Vous à présent écrire des intégrales, des sommes (avec des sigmas), des limites.
	&#9642;	Vous pouvez écrires les arcs, angles, vecteurs.
	&#9642;	Une meilleure gestion des dérivées, il est possible d'écrire les dérivées sous deux formes différentes, classique ou avec la notation fonctionnelle.
*La communication a été améliorée*
	&#9642;	La communication a été améliorée, l'inspecteur de communication est complètement personnalisable et a été totallement réécrit.
	&#9642;	Gestion de Word 2008 sous SP1, il reste néanmoins des bugs quand les documents sont longs (il faudra attendre une mise à jour de Word).
	&#9642;	Une meilleure gestion d'Indesign CS3, toutes les polices sont à présent gérées.


Voici le lien de téléchargement en bas de page, la ou il y a la beta 1, j'ai mis en place un installeur :
&#8226; Il installe l'application une font, un module spotlight et quicklook.

http://www.imathgeo.com/Telechargements.html

Voici pour les nouveautés :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxTc8RzhHd4

Pour l'exportation, il gère :
- Word 2008
- Indesign
- Pages
- Keynote
- Number
- LaTeX
- tout ce qui gère des images
- etc ....

Il gère aussi le calcul formel.

Merci pour vos remarques,

Philippe.


----------



## Dr_cube (14 Août 2008)

;_; Je n'ai pas le temps de beta-tester le logiciel, mais je le trouve génial ! J'ai regardé la vidéo et c'est vraiment super ! C'est vraiment fort ! Au début je croyais que c'était juste un logiciel pour écrire des équations en LaTeX.. Puis j'ai vu le calcul formel, puis les courbes, et les scripts ! C'est vraiment super bien fait. 
C'est le genre de logiciel qui donne envie d'être utilisé. 

Bon courage pour la suite !


----------



## tatouille (14 Août 2008)

Phili a dit:


> Je viens de terminer ma version 2.0 de mon soft, bon c'est une version beta 1 alors ne pas frapper la tête.
> 
> Vous trouverez toutes les informations dans l'aide.
> 
> ...



salut Phili, good job, ca marche pour l'instant pas mal, je ne suis toujours pas fan des zone de selection sur les vues des courbes mais bon question de gout 

la partie script est pas mal, mais ce serait pas mal d'offrir des functions avec un delegate/handler: pre-calcul (c'est la vision d'un programmeur + que d'un matheux)

flash.aiff est un peu chiant


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2008)

Un super grand merci à toi "tatouille", j'ai souvent du mal à trouver des beta testeur.

Le soft devient assez gros, donc pour voir tous les aspects c'est difficile.

Tiens moi au courant pour les crashs, envois moi les logs.

Tu travailles sur quel système et sur quel archi ???

Le prog est compatible 10.3.9 à Leopard universal binary.

Pour les delegate et les handlers ??? Tu entends quoi, c'est possible en Applescript ?

Tu entends quoi par précalcul ???

Il est possible de le faire sur la ligne en elle même, double clique ensuite sur la ligne et sélectionne une zone et tu peux ensuite faire du calcul contextuel partout (avec un menu contextuel).


La partie scriptabilité est super dur à mettre au point, surtout quand tu enregistres les actions.
Sous l'éditeur de script, il est possible d'enregistrer les actions du soft.


A+

Philippe.


----------



## tatouille (15 Août 2008)

de rien ,

justement tu devrais separer en frameworks

iMGCoreUI.framework
iMGCalculation.framework
iMGScriptilize.framework

pour l,instant aucun crash

tu devrais inclure Growl et tache de fond en effet certains calcules peuvent prendre du temps

config: bookpro 10.5.4


tu devrais contacter eric bachard et joindre le projet education,
et justement pour les problemes de taille tu devrais prendre 4 , 5 de tes eleves les plus doues et ouvrir le core (avec un google code, et travailler avec eux sur les parties ouvertes) et distribuer sous license commercial l'assemblage et les plus comme la scriptabilite, tu devrais pouvoir trouver quelques financements pour des machines aupres de foundations




Phili a dit:


> Un super grand merci à toi "tatouille", j'ai souvent du mal à trouver des beta testeur.
> 
> Le soft devient assez gros, donc pour voir tous les aspects c'est difficile.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2008)

Les calculs fonctionnent déjà en tâche de fond.

Tout est multitheadé et multiprocessing.

Tu peux le vérifier.

Merci pour tes remarques.

Je mettrais en place un serveur de notification.

A+

Philippe.


----------



## Ouzmoutous (15 Août 2008)

Je viens de découvrir ce logiciel (via ce post donc) et, BRAVO!

Etant étudiant en sciences app, j'avais longtemps cherché une alternative à Latex pour l'écriture des formules dans un rapport ou une présentation et là, et bien je crois avoir trouvé 

Je n'ai pas encore trop testé le calcul formel, y-a-t-il un guide pour la notation? Sinon ce qui serait pas mal et que je n'ai pas encore trouvé, c'est la possibilité d'écrire (cos(aX)+sin(aX))<=>exp(i aX)

L'outil d'exportation est redoutable, la compatibilité avec pages et Keynote n'a pour l'instant rencontré aucun bug chez moi.

Très très beau travail, si je croise un bug je lui dis bonjour de ta part


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2008)

l'équivallent, l'implique ne sont pas encore traités bien que le plus gros du travail de préparation est fait pour cela.

Les quatificateurs sont également prévus. Mais bon je fais ce que je peux  !

ce sera pour la version 2.1.

Pour le (cos(aX)+sin(aX)) écris le sous la forme : (cos(a&#9674;X)+sin(a&#9674;X))

Il ne faut pas oublier que le logiciel est prévu pour le calcul formel d'où la séparation des lettres pour faire de la substitution.

de même pour : exp(i&#9674;a&#9674;X)

Tu fais un alt et v pour obtenir le multiplier encadré qui se trouve également dans l'inspecteur (Outils).


Merci aussi pour les retours,

Philippe.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2008)

Bon bin je viens de mettre une beta 2 en place qui corrige essentiellement des bugs de texte au niveau de l'aide. Car pour l'instant personne ne trouve de plantage.

Bon sang je touche du bois.

Alors ou se trouve-t-elle ???

- pour ce qui ont l'ancienne version par la mise à jour automatique.
- pour les autres par le lien ici

J'ai corrigé également les podcasts qui sont à nouveau téléchargeable sous iTunes.

Faîtes moi part de vos remarques ...

Ouf,

Philippe.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2008)

Et une beta 3 et une avec des corrections de bugs inhérents au soft cette fois-ci.

N'hésitez pas à m'envoyer vos remarques.

A+

Philippe.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2008)

Je me répond à moi même et je viens de mettre en place un beta 4.
Elle corrige un crash très rare.

Téléchargement habituel :
http://www.imathgeo.com/Telechargements.html

Faîtes moi part de vos commentaires.

Philippe.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2008)

Je viens de mettre en place une beta 5.

Elle corrige un petit détail au niveau de l'impression.

Il est possible de régler maintenant les marges de la page à imprimer :
- Fichier->Format d'impression->Réglages 
- Un item de menu iMathGeo apparaît

Le choisir puis régler comme bon vous semble !!!!



Au fait personne ne me fait de rapport de bugs ???? Finalement y a pas de bug ??? 




Philippe.


----------



## Céroce (22 Août 2008)

Phili a dit:


> J
> Au fait personne ne me fait de rapport de bugs ???? Finalement y a pas de bug ???



C'est plutôt que nous sommes en plein mois d'août et ton appli, aussi réussie soit-elle, n'intéresse qu'un public restreint. Je viens de le tester un peu. Je n'ai pas trouvé de bugs.

Mes premières remarques (mais si, j'en ai quand même), sur les préférences:
 Onglet Général
Précision : précision de quoi ?
Gestion des virgules: tu devrais pas plutôt utiliser les réglages des préférences système ?
 Onglet Communication
Pourquoi utiliser un téléphone portable comme icône pour la communication inter-applications ?
 Coup d'il
Tu devrais retirer cet onglet et toujours activer QuickLook. Si tu as inclus la fonctionnalité, c'est que tu penses qu'elle est utile, non ?

Bon, comme toujours, la critique est facile et tout ça
Bonne continuation!


----------



## Céroce (22 Août 2008)

Ça y est, j'ai trouvé un bug: iMathGéo installe l'icône des scripts dans la barre des menus au démarrage, et ne la retire pas quand on quitte.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2008)

Céroce a dit:


> C'est plutôt que nous sommes en plein mois d'août et ton appli, aussi réussie soit-elle, n'intéresse qu'un public restreint. Je viens de le tester un peu. Je n'ai pas trouvé de bugs.
> 
> Mes premières remarques (mais si, j'en ai quand même), sur les préférences:
> &#8226; Onglet Général
> ...


Oui bonne idée c'est le nombre de chiffres après la virgule, dans l'aide c'est bien expliqué.



Céroce a dit:


> &#8226; Onglet Communication
> Pourquoi utiliser un téléphone portable comme icône pour la communication inter-applications ?


Bon j'avais choisi cette icône à l'époque. En fait, l'atout du soft est de communiquer.



Céroce a dit:


> &#8226; Coup d'&#339;il
> Tu devrais retirer cet onglet et toujours activer QuickLook. Si tu as inclus la fonctionnalité, c'est que tu penses qu'elle est utile, non ?



Bonne remarque.
En fait quicklook est toujours géré.
iMathGeo gère en fait deux type de document :
&#8226; les documents packages, où on peut inclure l'aperçu (à l'enregistrement du document ce sera plus long, mais en aperçu quicklook plus court), si l'aperçu n'est pas inclus ce sera plus rapide à l'enregistrement mais plus long en visualisation quicklook, il le calculera à ce moment.
&#8226; l'autre ou ce n'est pas possible d'inclure l'aperçu, il le calculera au moment de la demande.

Bon sang c'est dur à expliquer ce qui explique le manque de clarté de ce point.

Dans les deux cas l'aperçu sera donné, mais dans un cas l'aperçu sera très rapide celui ou c'est un package avec l'option coché.

J'ai mis cette option car la package devient plus lourd quand on inclut le document.


Philippe.


----------



## Céroce (22 Août 2008)

Phili a dit:


> Bon sang c'est dur à expliquer ce qui explique le manque de clarté de ce point.


L'explication que tu viens de me donner est claire, mais il est vrai, un peu longue pour une fenêtre de préférences.

Maintenant, revenons à l'essentiel: je suis utilisateur, je coche ou pas ?
À vrai dire, à chaque fois que je rajoute une préférence, je me demande toujours: "n'est-ce pas pour moi, développeur, un moyen de ne pas trancher la question ?". C'est au programmeur de faire des choix de conception, pas à l'utilisateur de passer des heures à régler ses logiciels.

Pour le coup, j'irai dire que si la génération de l'aperçu Quicklook prend moins deux secondes de plus, alors il faut le générer systématiquement, sauf si la machine ne tourne pas sous 10.5, évidemment.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2008)

Céroce a dit:


> L'explication que tu viens de me donner est claire, mais il est vrai, un peu longue pour une fenêtre de préférences.
> 
> Maintenant, revenons à l'essentiel: je suis utilisateur, je coche ou pas ?
> À vrai dire, à chaque fois que je rajoute une préférence, je me demande toujours: "n'est-ce pas pour moi, développeur, un moyen de ne pas trancher la question ?". C'est au programmeur de faire des choix de conception, pas à l'utilisateur de passer des heures à régler ses logiciels.
> ...



C'est une réponse de Normand que je te donnerai.

En fait, si l'utilisateur veut envoyer un document package par mail, il vaut mieux décocher (comme cela le package sera le plus léger possible).

S'il veut le garder sur le disque pour Time Machine et sa gestion quicklook, il faut cocher.

C'est pour cette raison que je l'ai laissé.

Philippe.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2008)

Et une version Beta 6.

Quoi de neuf :
- La mise à jour automatique a été revu (il sera possible d'avoir via ce système une explication des futures mises à jour).
- La gestion des marges au niveau impression aussi.
- La gestion de la fenêtre est aussi totalement scriptable (police, taille, ombre, écart, etc...)
- il est possible de désactiver la clef d'enregistrement.
- La communication avec Word 2008 a été optimiser donnant des résultats très rapide.
- la fenêtre de gestion clin d'oeil est plus clair.
- quelques petits problèmes de stabilité ont été résolus.
- il est possible via iMathGeo de faire un rapport (j'ai rajouté un client email interne à iMathGeo).
- etc....

Pour le téléchargement via la mise à jour iMathGeo ou le lien plus haut.

Ouf, faîtes moi part de vos remarques.

Philippe.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2008)

Céroce a dit:


> Ça y est, j'ai trouvé un bug: iMathGéo installe l'icône des scripts dans la barre des menus au démarrage, et ne la retire pas quand on quitte.



En fait ce n'est pas un bug.

iMathGeo a deux menus scripts :
- le local (celui qui est à côté de l'aide)
- le global (qui restera tout le temps à droite même si iMathGeo est quitté) c'est ce qui est assez fort, iMathGeo est lançable avec ces scripts externes à l'application à n'importe que moment....

Le denier menu script est le menu standard Mac OS, que j'active à chaque ouverture.

Céroce m'avait parlé des préférences (onglet général et clin d'oeil), j'en ai tenu compte c'est clarifié.


Voili voilo.

Philippe.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2008)

Je me répond à moi-même j'ai chassé les derniers bugs que l'on m'a fait remonté ... ie pas beaucoup ;-).

Et je suis passé en final.

Voici les dernières corrections de bugs :
- iMathGeo est maintenant parfaitement compatible Word 2008 avec les DOC et les DOCX.
- l'impression est enregistrable applescript.
- le module quicklook a été corrigé pour gérer les documents non package.
- la documentation est terminée, j'espère la plus simple et la plus utile possible.
- des petits bugs à gauche à droite pour les détails de traduction.

Le lieu de téléchargement reste le même :
http://www.imathgeo.com/Telechargements.html

Merci pour vos contributions 


A+

Philippe


----------



## ericb2 (21 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je trouve ce logiciel vraiment très intéressant, et j'ai quelques questions :

1) est-il prévu de l'interfacer avec OpenOffice.org ?  

-> je peux aider 

2) les sources sont-elles disponibles ?

Merci de me répondre en privé (pour ne pas polluer ce fil)


Eric Bachard (port Aqua d'OpenOffice.org)


----------

